# So seven has become eight... :D



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

So a little over a month ago a friend of mine called me hysterical about her cat. The cat was a gorgeous siamese with a bad habit of running out an open door. A while before she had gotten pregnant on one of her outdoor adventures. A week after the kittens were born the cat darted out the door once again. She ran out into the road and was hit my a car. She died, leaving behind six newborn kittens. So my friend took in the task of raising them. I would go there on weekends and help her with them since I have raised many newborn kittens (once even a tiny tabby who was only a day old and was abandoned by the mom because he was sick). I fell in love with the kittens. There were 2 females both tortiseshell calicos and 4 black males. One of the males, the runt, looked like how a cat in a book I read was described. The book was called The Witches of Worm. So I named the tiny little guy Worm. Now five weeks later I am typing this with Worm asleep in my lap.

He is not very cute and has deepset eyes that are too far down on his face and ears that are too far apart. But, I, having a soft spot for the outcasts, love him. What he lacks in looks he makes up for in sweetness (unlike the Worm in the book).

The real Worm.









The first Worm (see the resemlance? lol)


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the real Worm is precious!!!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Poodlepalooza said:


> I think the real Worm is precious!!!


He is too sweet. I think since he was raised by humans he is much more used to them. He is a total sweetheart.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I LOVE that book!!!! But the real Worm is such a cutie. I also have a softspot for the outcast critters.


----------

